# Announcement - Spitfire Percussion library tbr March 2010



## Synesthesia (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I’m posting up a short video look at the latest library I have been working on, which will be released in March 2010. 

http://www.screencast.com/t/NGUxODIwMm

EDIT:: here is another short video featuring Timps, Marimba and Tubular Bells.

http://www.screencast.com/t/YzBhZWZiNm

Spitfire Audio is myself and Christian Henson, and for the last two years or so we have been producing a series of private orchestral sample libraries, recorded in Air Lyndhurst Hall in Hampstead, London, for a small group of film and tv composers. We are lucky to have the enthusiastic support of many of the most successful media composers in the world. We were also very excited to get a credit on Avatar for Custom Orchestral Samples!

This is our first commercial release, so I am thrilled to be able to announce it, but also to invite feedback from my fellow forum members on what we have done so far. We are aiming to make the ultimate Orchestral perc library for Film, Game and TV composers.

The library is called 'Spitfire Percussion featuring Joby Burgess', Joby is an exceptional talent who we are delighted to be working with.

The library is very deeply sampled, most instruments are 8 dynamics and 8 round robins, and they are recorded from three mic positions, Close, Decca Tree, and Ambient (Hall) mics.

Air Lyndhurst Hall in Hampstead, London is in our opinion one of the greatest orchestral recording studios in the world and the sessions were recorded by engineer Jake Jackson.

The default load up settings are a good standard balance of the three mic positions, but from the front panel in Kontakt you can switch mic positions on or off, and control the volume of them as well. You can also alter the dynamic response to favour your playing style.

As working composers ourselves, Christian and I have set out on each of our projects to create the ultimate tool, balancing up ease of use, with exceptional sound, and maximum flexibility. The variety of sounds you can get from this setup is huge, and the recording quality is pristine, the exact same signal path and mics as used by all of the scores recorded in the Hall at Air.

The final instrument list is not yet absolutely set in stone as we are still adding things, but it looks like this: (where appropriate these are recorded with different beaters - hard/soft and/or brushes for the cymbals, and damped or undamped, and various fx etc.)

Untuned: Bass Drum, Snare Drum x 3, Field Drum x2, Rototoms x5, Toms x 5, Temple Blocks x 5, Woodblocks, Mark Tree, Suspended Cyms x 3, Piatti x 2, Rivet Cym, Claves x 5, Tam Tam, Rain Sheet, Tamb x 2, Whip, Belltree, Cowbells, Castanets, Sleighbells, Guiro, Shakers, Timbales, Bongos, Congas, Ships Bell, Chinese Gong.

Tuned: Xylophone, Marimba, Glock, Crotales, Tubular Bells, Timpani, Vibes, Celesta

Metals: Scaffolding Poles x 2, Le Creuset frying pan, Spring Coils, Brakes, Trash Can.

So - any feedback from the very short demo video would be great! We haven’t set the pricing yet but we will have a pre-order period during which there will be a discounted price.

Here is a brief biog of Joby:

Joby Burgess

One of Britain’s most diverse percussionists, Joby is best known for his virtuosic, often lissom performances, daring collaborations, extensive education work, and regularly appears throughout the UK, Europe and beyond.

After founding the unique duo New Noise, with oboist Janey Miller in 1999, Joby went on to join Britain’s leading percussion quartet, Ensemble Bash, touring extensively with drumming legend Stewart Copeland. In 2005 Joby founded the multimedia collective Powerplant, a collaboration with sound designer Matthew Fairclough and visual artist Kathy Hinde. 

Dedicated to the development of the percussion repertoire, often in combination with electronics, Joby spends much of his time commissioning and recording new music. Recent highlights have included premiere performances of works from Gabriel Prokofiev and Graham Fitkin, releases of Steve Reich’s Electric Counterpoint on Signum and Peter Maxwell Davies’ Ave Maris Stella with Gemini on Metier. Future plans include cinema performances of sound artist Martin Parker’s new opera, with vocalist Phil Minton.

Joby regularly performs and broadcasts with many of the UK’s leading chamber ensembles, and in 2003/04 was guest principal with the Britten Sinfonia for tours alongside Joanna MacGregor, Andy Sheppard and Nitin Sawhney. He is also a member of Stephen Deazley’s Edinburgh based, Music at the Brewhouse and in 2004 was appointed professor of percussion and director of ensembles at Junior Trinity College of Music.

Joby Burgess plays Sabian cymbals, Artist Classic Marimba and Vibraphone by Adams Percussion and Wernick Musical Instruments’ Mark VI Xylosynth.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 31, 2009)

listening/watching it now. thanks.
first feedback. I find the graphic you used as the background for your player very distracting and makes it harder for me to read the interface. 

I am also assuming if you switch off some of the microphones it doesn't purge those samples and therefore your ram usage/disk streaming will still be as high as if you used all three microphones?
rsp


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 31, 2009)

oh kewl...absolutely interested in this 
One thing...whats up with the crazy ram consumption? (this goes to other developers atm as well)...yes our machines are becoming more powerfull...but over half a gig for just Claves seems a bit uhm...well. too much?

Anyway...looking forward to this, good to see some more perc , and please post some demos of the Timpanis at some point...

Good luck. o-[][]-o


----------



## synthetic (Dec 31, 2009)

AWESOME! 

I always wanted to hear what you guys were doing. I love that you did Decca Tree recordings. The claves through Decca Tree make me want to record some James Horner thriller music.  The hall sounds fantastic of course, one of the best spaces in the world. 

Cannot wait to hear more about this project.


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the comments - Thanks Jeff - we love the Hall - it is absolutely beautiful!

Just to clarify re the usage and so on:

When you have just one mic position active, only those samples are played. So to save voices, you can just switch off two of the mic positions and then switch them back on to freeze or bounce down.

The Ram usage is pretty high but we decided this is the only way to get all of this at a sufficiently high quality (in terms of dynamics and RR) - and Ram is getting cheaper! :wink: 

So - disk streaming is fine, but Ram usage will still be the same. Of course you can always tweak settings according to your disk speed etc, and reduce the amount of Ram used to preload.

Thanks for the interest!

Cheers,

Paul :D


----------



## synthetic (Dec 31, 2009)

You could probably solve the RAM issue by creating presets that load tree only, close only, etc. This is how Hollywood Winds does it. 

I agree with the wallpaper comment, it needs to be more subtle.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 31, 2009)

and I agree with your preset suggestion.....I still haven't gone 64bit as yet as my DAW isn't fully 64bit yet etc etc etc.
rsp


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Dec 31, 2009)

SOLD. I love what you've presented so far. 

Colin


----------



## midphase (Dec 31, 2009)

"first feedback. I find the graphic you used as the background for your player very distracting and makes it harder for me to read the interface"


+1


----------



## José Herring (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds fantastic! 

I'm hoping that you don't stop at percussion.

best,

Jose


----------



## Nick Harvey (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds fantastic Paul. I'm sure it'll be a huge success

Look forward to its release in March.


----------



## dogforester (Dec 31, 2009)

Nick Harvey @ Fri Jan 01 said:


> Sounds fantastic Paul. I'm sure it'll be a huge success
> 
> Look forward to its release in March.



+1 =o


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats!

Looks like a winner - especially at the right price. The room ambiences are refreshing to hear and their quality seems to stand out well against the competition. The instruments themselves sound quite good. 

Of course we're going to need to hear about your future offerings of melodic instruments and see how you would handle legato along with the RT of Lyndhurst. 

Got no problem with how you handle the mic choices. With so many of us using VE Pro RAM is less and less of an issue. I like that I wouldn't have to spend the time to load another articulation just to see if I liked the sound or not. For me, you have the best answer for this.

.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I'll have a look at the wallpaper. I'm sure I can redesign it so the controls stand out a bit more and the contrast of the photo is reduced.

I'll have a think about the preset issue. Its only really an issue on the larger programs. Of course in 6 months we'll probably all be loading up 32 Gigs... ha ha!

Happy new year everyone!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 1, 2010)

Love the sound of the percussion in the presentation.

On a side note on the VO portions there is a distracting ring you may wish to go back in and notch out.


----------



## Camus (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year to everyone.
Sounds like a good perspective for the upcoming year. I wished I could hit the "buy-button" right away.

best Camus


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Craig - I know what you mean.. I'm a 'screenflow' beginner - in fact the reason I had to make this on my laptop is that I couldn't get it to play nice with the FF800 on my DAW mac..

Camus - thank you for the nice comment! It won't be too long! We will open preorders with a discounted price soon - but I don't want people to have to wait too long between paying and getting the goods 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice Paul. Love that sound of that room - especially on the cymbals. Will there be two different snare drums or an 'ensemble' snare?

Will keep my eye on this one. :wink: 


Rob


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds superb. Great work. 

Any sense of cost yet Paul?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting, Paul. 

I agree with the others, it sounds very good to my ears.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Rob - there are three different Snare drums with different characters and sound. We don't have Ensemble in the plan at the moment as we are waiting to see what all 3 snares sound like together (Sn 3 is not edited yet) before committing to that as it would be more useful to have control over the looseness etc when writing - however I'm totally open to experimenting and then deciding!

What we like to do is save a bit of our powder until people have been using the library for a few months and then update reacting to what users would like to add.

This is the way we have made our private libraries and it works very well. Our first update (sounds a bit odd talking about this before it is even released) will have new recorded material - this is all planned - but we will wait to see what the consensus is.

Rousseau - I can't say just yet on cost as we are still discussing this, but I promise I'll post up within the next two weeks with all these details.

Thanks again everyone for the comments and feedback!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 1, 2010)

Good plan Paul - best of luck in this endeavor.


'non- perc' instruments recorded in that 'space' would be of keen interest to me as well. :wink:


----------



## jc5 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not one to be interested in every new percussion library that comes out - but I'm impressed with the full ambient sound I've heard in the video, I can see this lib becoming my new percussion section.  

I also add my vote for single mic position presets as well. True, ram is rapidly becoming less of an issue - but this is a relatively simple add on, and with such a deep collection would help optimize it. Either separate presets (probably best), or perhaps add a button that not only turns off a mic position, but purges its samples from ram as well?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 1, 2010)

a single mic position would be nice but the close mics sounded fairly ambient. Getting a mix that would suit different tastes might be counterproductive.


----------



## Ed (Jan 1, 2010)

jc5 @ Fri Jan 01 said:


> I'm not one to be interested in every new percussion library that comes out - but I'm impressed with the full ambient sound I've heard in the video, I can see this lib becoming my new percussion section.
> 
> I also add my vote for single mic position presets as well. True, ram is rapidly becoming less of an issue - but this is a relatively simple add on, and with such a deep collection would help optimize it. Either separate presets (probably best), or perhaps add a button that not only turns off a mic position, but purges its samples from ram as well?



Yes please provide the full version and seperate patches if you only want to load a certain mic position.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 1, 2010)

I look forward to this Paul. I've liked what I heard so far with the library - nice sounding room. As far as I'm concerned, I like the approach you had with the blending of different mic position mixes you could adjust. As an aside, there does seem to be an odd ring in your voice-over mic recording which may be a little distracting to your otherwise very effective presentation.


----------



## Niah (Jan 1, 2010)

This seems like a very interesting release.

I am as concerned as anyone about the specs and how cpu/ram intensive this seems to be but, and I am may wrong here, the 3 mics is what is giving this library a sound like no other. Lots of presence and very 3D.

Plus I guess that in a 64bit system this should present no problem.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 1, 2010)

Niah @ Sat Jan 02 said:


> This seems like a very interesting release.
> 
> I am as concerned as anyone about the specs and how cpu/ram intensive this seems to be but, and I am may wrong here, the 3 mics is what is giving this library a sound like no other. Lots of presence and very 3D.
> 
> Plus I guess that in a 64bit system this should present no problem.



Well but its not that there are 3 mic positions in one patch that is the issue....that was not the point, (that is a great feature) its becouse even with 3 mic positions and lots of round robins and velocity layers, 0.8 GB for a single xylo hit patch is too much, even with lots of ram in your system. Dont you think?

Think about it...if these are the specs for the remaining library...a full orchestral perc section will use what, 20GB of memory?
I dont think most users have 20 extra gigs or so free, even with a 64 bit OS.

Load up Sam 3 mics, or EWQLSo 3 mics, they wont use anywhere near 0.8 GB`s...probably less then a tenth, depending on your preload settings.
Tonehammer has 10xRR and 10Layers or whatever...and something like the epic Toms use a few MB`s of memory.

Well, maybe its just a case of turning on or off DFD?
In which case, there is no problem...that we can do ourselves if we need to, unless there are som specific programming features that inhibits this offcourse?

I dont know what kinda pricetag this will have, but i do know that the beefed up systems people in here use daily are not indicative of what the large masses of homestudio programmers out there got available, having a library use realy huge amounts of ram will alienate alot of users imo, at least consider doing less ram hungry patch variations in some way?

The benefits of having increased system resources should not be immediatly devoured by new and more resource demanding libraries if there is no specific reason for it?

I agree..its a very interesting release...but less so if it requires a new computer to run properly.


----------



## Niah (Jan 1, 2010)

Pzy-Clone,

I see what you mean.

I was watching the video again and was watching the xylo patch, it's 0,81 GB not MB :lol: 
So yea it is quite a lot and very unpactrical for loading just a few patches. 

Maybe the samples are all at a higher bitrate?

Tonehammer indeed has more round robins and it isn't as big as these patches but if you multiply it by 3 (due to the mics) you probably can get close in size, no?

Anyways I really don't see how this can be fixed even through DFD tunning, but I would love if that's possible. The only work around I see is simply like most folks have suggested having patches that only 1 mic position. But the downsize of that is that to me it seems like the 3 mic is really what makes this library special, that and the hall is was recorded of course.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 2, 2010)

IMHO I think as it stands this will be quite a niche product. The sound is superb, and the three mics within that great space give it its wonderful tone. For the top end of the market, that fact is enough. However, percussion is a fairly crowded market and there are very good products out there which consume massively less resources.

I sometimes get a bit frustrated at the "RAM is no object" comments. Right now, RAM is very much a problem for many people for various reasons (for example, for myself I need to share my main PC with the Pyramix DAW which is currently 32 bit only). And, as Pzy-Clone points out, for a percussion section to use 20GB of it, that's a problem for many, not few.

IMHO if you fine Spitfire folks spent some of the remaining development time investigating various ways to get the resources hit down, it might well pay off in expanding the potential market. Good luck!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the feedback. To deal with the memory questions: in fact the Xylo was the first thing we recorded: we did slightly go overkill by recording the largest Xylo chromatically.

With 8 RR this is slightly unnecessary - in fact a one octave test has shown absolutely no audible difference when you reduce it to diatonic. 

I will program an additional diatonic patch for the Xylo which will immediately cut down the load by around 40%.

The DFD load settings are all set to 60k - the default, of course with a fast drive and reasonably modern processor you can reduce this to decrease load size as well.

*But this figure of 20 gig is of course plucked from the air!!..
*
Just to compare - the Snare hits program uses 100 MB. The Piatti hits program uses 
3.87 MB.

Mallet Cyms program uses 4.22 MB. Tam Tam hits uses 4.22 MB

Tamb 1 and 2 each use 104 MB. Brake drum 1 hits uses 41 MB.


Its going to be quite easy to reduce the load by reducing the preload buffer size.

I can see that enough people are interested in having the option to load just one mic position, so of course we'll work on that also. It would be fairly easy to create 'vanilla' patches that are just one mic, with just the dynamic control on its own.

Certainly diatonic programs reduce the load considerably as well. 

We want this to be very usable but also scaleable for everyone - and I feel its best to shoot for the stars overall and then offer options to scale back if you want - that way people can always have access to the ultimate sound, but if necessary use simpler programs to write with.

This is all invaluable feedback guys, keep it coming!

Cheers,

Paul o-[][]-o


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice. 

If you are still adding stuff you might consider a tuned rototom. Gotta love that.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot Paul for making March now seem like a LONG time from now... :cry: 

Sounds GREAT! Looking forward to that Buy Now button. o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot Paul for making March now seem like a LONG time from now... :cry: 

Sounds GREAT! Looking forward to that Buy Now button. o-[][]-o


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 2, 2010)

Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 02 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> But this figure of 20 gig is of course plucked from the air!!..



hey, i did not mean to critize... i was simply pointing at the hi ram use for a pretty selfish reason... i want to be able to use this library myself 

Offcourse 20GB was just a worst-case-fantasy-figure, i see that if your preload buffers are at 60kb...then all is not horribly bad....mine are at 12kb, so that will certaintly help alot


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 2, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Jan 02 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Hi Pzy-Clone,

No worries! In fact that would reduce the .8G full xylo down already to 160MB even before changing anything, and then using a diatonic patch would make it 93 MB.

I am deliberately using the default settings so there is a large margin of safety for any user but there will be instructions on reducing the buffers for anyone who hasn't done this before.



Ned - thanks man! 


Christian - nice idea - I presume you mean tuned chromatically over the keyboard?
The tuned instruments all have full keyboard range, we found that 'allowing' the lowest note on the Xylo to extend right down the keyboard sounds just incredible a few octaves down - so its a nice idea to pick maybe the lowest roto and make it into a patch on its own. like it.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## JMDNYC (Jan 4, 2010)

I finally got to watch the video yesterday, and this looks really good to me. I like having the ability to mix the mics in the interface. 

One question though: if you're working in 5.1 it is sometimes nice to have the ambient mics come out of the surrounds and the tree out of L-R (and maybe close out of the Center). Is there a way to have multiple outputs in a single instrument. If not (and I don't really know how you would) could you provide multis with the three mic positions in three instruments so we can set the outputs separately? Obviously you would not want to triple the RAM usage, so this is maybe another way of asking for separate mic positions in separate instruments, but keeping the knob to lower the level of each mic position so that mid volume won't affect relative levels.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Library looks great. Convenient AND in the K3 format - Fantastic.

Glimpsed the video, enjoyed said video, however one query - I believe these were just abbreviated prototype instruments, will there be basic alt. performance techniques?

eg- rolls/cresc on the snare, etc. Nothing extensive, just a few handy bits and bobs?

Looking forward to purchasing. Loved the character and the overall live sound of it all, rather than a processed/suffocated/perfected product.

Best,
B


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys,

John - let me have a quick play with this and see what is the best way. My immediate solution would be to load the program 3 times, which uses no extra RAM, and just switch on the mic positions in each instance so you have close active in the first, and you can set the outputs for that mic, Tree active in the second, with different outs, and so on..

Brobdingnagian - absolutely - rolls, swells (cresc), and alternate stick options where it makes sense (Cyms have brushes, hard sticks and mallets), and muted hits for example on the BD and muted crashes etc. Superball on the BD and Thunder sheet etc.. Hard and soft sticks for the blocks.. You get the idea!

I'll put up a complete list of articulations closer to the release date. 

Cheers,

Paul :D


----------



## Elfen (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds great! Can't wait to hear the other instruments.


----------



## Jeremy B. (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like a great library with a lot of depth in its scope. I'm specifically looking forward to hearing more on the timpani. I assume there will be a triangle or two in your library.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Jeremy - yes I left triangle out of the list I posted up - sorry! It is of course in there.

I am deep in programming and tweaking but also preparing for a job so I'll post up a new video with some more instruments at the end of January. That vid will have among other things, Timps.

Things are going very well on it all at the moment though, so thanks for your support and suggestions everyone!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Elektroakoustika (Feb 1, 2010)

How are things going Paul? Any updates? I'm really excited for this library!


----------



## JMDNYC (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, Elektroakoustika. I was going to do the same thing as you and revive this thread. I believe we were promised new videos featuring the timpani at the end of January.

I would also love a website with details and updates. Good idea, no?


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a question:

I know you recorded a Spitfire Strings, Brass and woodwinds.

Will you release that as well?

Thanks,

-Pedro


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the interest - I've been struggling with Screenflow which is why I haven't put another vid up yet, and was waiting for a reply from their tech support. Apparently its a sample rate issue over FW audio, so I'm going to try using core audio as the driver tonight and get this timps demo up. Watch this space!

JMDNYC - The website is being programmed as we speak - I am expecting it to go live in approx 2-3 weeks, and then we will have more information on there, including a blog with regular updates.

Pedro - the Chamber & Symphonic Strings, Woods and Brass as they are at the moment were funded privately by limited license release to a very small group of composers. These were non profit ventures and while there are a small number of places left in the consortium, thus far it has been by invitation and is obviously considerably more expensive than commercial libraries - this was the only way to raise the funds necessary to take on the task of recording these libraries.

We have a trust agreement with the players in place that these libraries will not be commercially released - which also enabled us to get an all star lineup! - and so we cannot consider releasing these commercially.

We do have plans to follow up the Percussion with another commercial library though - but that would be much later in the year.

Anyway - thanks again and we do really appreciate the interest - I'll get back to screenflow shortly and see if I can get a video up today - I may have to forego my monologue due to USB mic issues but I'm sure nobody will mind that! 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 2, 2010)

*New Video - Timps, Marimba and Tubular bells quick look*

Hi guys,

OK, I have had to give up trying to get screenflow to work on my DAW.. :evil: 

However I can just about get it working on my laptop, not the ideal way to demo something, with a USB Edirol mini keyboard (and its slightly erratic velocity response), but until they fix screenflow..

Its still misbehaving a bit, a few pops here and there but I left out that whining noise this time. (I am referring to the USB mic, not my commentary.)

So without much ado, heres a quick look at the timps, marimba and tubular bells. I hope you enjoy, I haven't tweaked the skin much so I know it still needs a bit of work - we have a designer working on our overall design so it will be updated in a few weeks along with the overall look.

Cheers!

Paul

http://www.screencast.com/t/YzBhZWZiNm


----------



## Elfen (Feb 2, 2010)

Must have! :shock: Awesome sound!!


----------



## Elektroakoustika (Feb 2, 2010)

First of all, AMAZING SOUND. I loved every second of it. I think you guys have done an A+ job here. The timpani has a really nice detailed sound to it. And the marimba is the best I've heard in any library.

I'm guessing from the video that on the Timpani swell MW patches that the MW controls the length of the swell correct? How long is the longest swell?

Also, just out of curiosity, are you planning on doing any patches with different mallets for the timpani?

But I'm totally sold. The flexibility of the different mics is awesome and I can tell you guys did an amazing job recording the instruments.

Thanks Paul for the quick response and new video. Hope screenflow starts working soon so I can hear more of this great library. :D 

cheers


----------



## synthetic (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice. Love the MW timpani swells.


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Guys - 

Thanks Elfen!

Elektroakoustika - thanks for your kind words - you are correct on the MW timps patches - there are 6 lengths of swell - recorded to mf and also to f as you see in the patch names. The longest is approx 4 secs from the start to the climax, then obviously plus the decay of the Hall added on to the end of that time.

We are totally up for expanding the library - in fact I am in Air today recording more extra material for the 1.1 update - and this will be constantly added to and updated. Just fyi also - the top layer of the timps, which are 8 RR and 7 dynamics, are played with wooden mallets for added FFFF. 

With the marimba, Joby also changes mallets across the range to get the absolute best sound - in fact this is what the best marimba players do anyway - stick selection is a huge part of a marimba player's style and sound.

Jeff - thanks for your comment!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Justus (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, I'm impressed!


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds absolutely great Paul - the timps are stellar and just what I need right now. Put me down for this as soon as it's available please - if not sooner :D .

Cheers


----------



## JMDNYC (Feb 15, 2010)

Synesthesia @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> The website is being programmed as we speak - I am expecting it to go live in approx 2-3 weeksl



So the website goes up tomorrow? 

Just wanted to bring the thread back. This is on my "to buy" list.


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi JMDNYC - 

Well it will be up with a 'register interest' email tomorrow or thereabouts! The actual site is still being finalised. Its nearly ready though.

The other great news is that we are encoding the whole library in the new lossless compressed format, which will save in install time and obviously pay huge dividends in streaming.

There are still some things to complete but we are getting closer and closer. We will have a 'pre-release' sale period, along with more detailed video demos, but this will not start until we send the DVDs to the pressing plant -- I don't want to be having to explain to anyone that they have to wait any longer than promised when they pay!

Thanks for the interest - the wait is nearly over! We just want to make sure the release is absolutely rock solid.

It will ship in the latest Kontakt player.

Cheers!

Paul


----------

